# Experienced grower need advice



## rhenderson (Nov 8, 2007)

This is going to be my 9th grow but first soil grow. I just moved to an apartment from a house i use to rent. In the house I had I had 2 spare bedrooms to grow in but in my apartment I have none. So I was bored yesterday and was hunting for a place to grow yada yada yada and I came across an ideal hidden passage way thing in my living room closet. The area is about 7 feet long by 4 feet wide but the height is tapered cause its under the eve's. The space is a triangle where the highest point is 7 feet. Ive enclosed some pics. Cause of the height issue i'm going to do a scrog. Ive never done a scrog before using soil and starting from seed ive always used clones. The seeds are Feminised Nevilles Haze. Gorgeous buds good color and amazing smoke by the way. Now I was thinking about using 2 24 gallon rubbermaids as my planters and then just boxing in the area it take up. For lighting I doubt I can use any of my 1000w lights so Im going to put my 250w switchable and 4 65w CFL's. Now cause of the width issue I cant do a constant cycle and have to start from scratch after every grow. Anyone got any ideas and can anyone think of anything im missing? I do say though this is the perfect stealth spot.  The first pic is of the living room, then of the closet showing the space opening then the grow space. The opening to the grow space has a light and air tight door. Thanks Guys


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

*Everything sounds great. What about venilation? Your gonna need some fresh air pumping in there and something pulling the hot air out. Do you plan on getting a mother or two and cloning? *


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm gonna connect the exhaust vent directly to the existing attick vent and for fresh air intake the roof has a ridge vent which should work well. The space looks big in the pics but it really isnt that big so Im thinking about keeping a topped mother and just clone off of her as I get the grow started. But the first scrog will be from feminised Nevilles Haze seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

*Well it sounds like your good to go. One other question. What are you gonna be using for a reflective material? *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 8, 2007)

that is the PERFECT room you have there... access to the roof for your exhaust and fresh air intake, you can section off an area to clone, veg the mother, store your materials, etc. as long as you have access to power in there. u r all set. a little bit of work, and you got yourself a perfect place to grow... and no one will b the wiser... after all... the room is "in plain sight". _I love it_


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 8, 2007)

Im gonna throw up the foam board that has the mylar type material on one side and im gonna section it out so i have a space for my mother and then my main grow area that ill be scrogging in. Scrog grows are relatively fast so with the mother kept nice and healthy I should be able to harvest every 4 months or so after the first. Thanx TBG. crazy the beautiful thing is is that there are 2 walls in my apartment that are wired from there. I see the back of the outlets so im gonna just split those outlets which arent used anyway from the back and hook up a new outlet facing into the room. That way the 2 outlets that are facing into the hallway will still be there but only for looks with no power when actually the wire that powered them will be hooked up behind them in my grow room


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 8, 2007)

I figured that's exactly how it was, with access to power from behind the wall. that's how a lot of reno's go when there are hidden closets like that.

ya... that's perfect, man


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 8, 2007)

Ill keep a journal of how things go crazy and keep ya updated. I got the planters in place and the screen for the scrog up and just went around it with that happy spray foam to seal any openings. Its an old house so i'm a bit worried about mites


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice find man...thats gunna make a killer grow room.

I might "tub in" that floor.  Make it impermeable to constant water spillage.  You don't want water stains on your ceilings.  Just get some of that PVC black material at the box stores and lay it down in a frame of 2X4's or some sheet. I'm sure you'll come up with somethin.

man.....i'm jealous of this space.  I'd trade a bedroom for a "secret" room anyday.   you need a mummy up their or somethin.   Or a bodybag with a manikin(sp?) in it would kick butt.  spookify that attic grow room man.   

lata


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 9, 2007)

with the space given u should be able to use ur 1000w and if u split the space right u can have two/three stages easy

as long as u veg and clone under the same light. and i don't know about that 24 gal planters u might run into height issues, i'd use either 3 or 5 gal buckets 3 for veg to contain height issues then transplant into 5 for bloom to help strech and get a better yield.

good luck


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 10, 2007)

Thnx allgrownup. Yeah that would **** especially cause thats the neighbors ceiling under me. I just laid down those 4'x4' washer catch pans. There heavy duty plastic and work great.
ktownlegend thnx man. cause of the width and im a tall guy so im just gonna split it in half with a mother in a speaker box type enclosure. And the beautful thing with the scrog method is hight isnt really an issue. I can get a full size scrog with a harvest of 2.5 ounces per square foot and it would only be 4-4.5 feet high. Thank you guys for your advice.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone else here ever grow nevilles haze? I highly recommend it personally


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 10, 2007)

im wounderin 1 thing u live in a apartment right ? and your crawl space is im assuming under our over some one elses apartment what are u gonna do about smell for im shure it will smell very very strong only reason im askin is i like to hear what everyone does about smell everyone usually has their own special way of dealing with this isue what is yours ?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2007)

rhenderson said:
			
		

> Ill keep a journal of how things go crazy and keep ya updated. I got the planters in place and the screen for the scrog up and just went around it with that happy spray foam to seal any openings. Its an old house so i'm a bit worried about mites


 
I reccomend u get a bug-bomb in there first before you start setting up your equipment... starting with an uncontaminated room is essential. if you can't put bomb in there, I'd fall back on my trusty old bleach and nuke everything - being a hidden attic space, there might be mold problems in there in the old wood framing....


----------



## cannagro (Nov 10, 2007)

the bug bomb first a very very smart idea and i also think ktownlegend is rite about the size of your containers go a lil smaller and then move up


----------



## cannagro (Nov 10, 2007)

that scrogging is pretty neat


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2007)

rhenderson said:
			
		

> Thnx allgrownup. Yeah that would **** especially cause thats the neighbors ceiling under me. I just laid down those 4'x4' washer catch pans. There heavy duty plastic and work great.
> ktownlegend thnx man. cause of the width and im a tall guy so im just gonna split it in half with a mother in a speaker box type enclosure. And the beautful thing with the scrog method is hight isnt really an issue. I can get a full size scrog with a harvest of 2.5 ounces per square foot and it would only be 4-4.5 feet high. Thank you guys for your advice.


 
just what the hell is this "scrog" method u r talking about?... unfamiliar with it... maybe I know it by a different name?


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 10, 2007)

A scrog is a "screen of green". Theres a screen with 2.5" holes in it and its fastened in place 10" over your medium. As the plant grows up into the screen you periodically pull the shoots back under the screen and encourage/LST the to grow under but alongside the screen, meanwhile positioning the budsites to 1 for each hole in the screen. When the screen is 25%-35% filled you switch to 12-12 and the flowering process stretches it until it fills up the rest of the screen. As buds grow instead of 1 main huge cola you have 50+ main colas of medium size only dependant on the number of holes in you screen. In english you can have as many buds as holes. As they grow they stay generally the same height all accross the screen and form a carpet of buds. Also all under growth is slowly trimmed away as the light fails to penetrate below the canopy. I have yielded during one perfect grow 3 ounces per square foot


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanx guys I did bomb and have sealed and opening with spray foam and sealed all cracks etc. For venting I have the third floor apartment and the hidden room is right under the eves of the room. The roof has a ridge vent that i can exhaust out of and an attic fan that aparently never worked cause the entrance from downstairs has been boarded up cause my apartment was made from the attic. So I just have to replace the fan, backwards of course so its intake, and paint it to make it look as old as the old broken one. I happen to be good at painting and copying rust and black oil isnt hard especially when its only seen from 3 stories below. Pretty nice huh? I definitly lucked out on this room


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2007)

rhenderson said:
			
		

> Im gonna throw up the foam board that has the mylar type material on one side and im gonna section it out so i have a space for my mother and then my main grow area that ill be scrogging in. Scrog grows are relatively fast so with the mother kept nice and healthy I should be able to harvest every 4 months or so after the first. Thanx TBG. crazy the beautiful thing is is that there are 2 walls in my apartment that are wired from there. I see the back of the outlets so im gonna just split those outlets which arent used anyway from the back and hook up a new outlet facing into the room. That way the 2 outlets that are facing into the hallway will still be there but only for looks with no power when actually the wire that powered them will be hooked up behind them in my grow room


 
k... here's what u r gunna do for getting power from your outlets without removing anything or taking the power from the plugs within the room. just insert another piece of 14/2 (wire) into the back of the existing boxes. take the plate and receptical off of the proper room side and connect up your new wires to existing house wiring - color to color & ground. put the plug and plate back on and no one is the wiser.
back in the grow room, run that new wire to your box you've added with the new recepticle and plate and u'r done.   (just turn the circuit off first, eh?  )


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 10, 2007)

Thnx vancouver my 3 years as an electricians apprentice didnt tell me anything. lol just kidding buddy Thanx though for the warning. Its good to know you at least warn people of the dangers of electricity. Ive seen some wiring jobs on here that make me cringe and reach for an extinguisher.lol


----------

